# Changes in the GFX section



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

First off I again want to apologize for the way the GFX GP went down, I know first hand how much work goes into making the sigs and I myself made mine only to be left without a match. Now Im going to start up a new GP that will be an 8 spot tournament, sign ups will be this week and I hope to see you all there. I would also like to restart having the SOTW on a weekly basis, I feel its been dead to long and Im sure many of you agree. 

Id like to hear feedback from all of you on any contest ideas you have as well as any improvements you feel we can make.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the idea of bringing the sotw's back. I would also enjoy seeing mma event poster contests like we had for Gsp/Penn 2. Maybe we could do one for each event, and for every event we'd have our own versions of the posters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually like that idea DP, perhaps 3 SOTW's and one poster design contest a month?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I actually like that idea DP, perhaps 3 SOTW's and one poster design contest a month?


Yeah, and if there happens to be more than one event in a month, for example: Affliction and UFC ppv, either we'd pick the most popular, or let the artists themselves decide which they want to do.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I like the idea of bringing the sotw's back. I would also enjoy seeing mma event poster contests like we had for Gsp/Penn 2. Maybe we could do one for each event, and for every event we'd have our own versions of the posters.


you just like the sig of the week idea because you know you will win the first week


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

M_D said:


> you just like the sig of the week idea because you know you will win the first week


Me?? Lol, I never win. The closest I came to winning, I think, was a tie with Steph.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its closer than Ive came!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its closer than Ive came!!!


Actually no, because if I'm remembering correctly, that wasn't a SOTW.

So we're both winless lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

at least Im in good company,


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I think SOTW should become SOTM.

Having it over and over again will result in people losing interest IMO.

Having it once a month, with another contest (poster design) would be enough to keep everyone interested me thinks.

Also, this is the Graphics section, there is a lot more to graphics than sigs. Flyers - posters - website banners - pamphlets etc not every contest has to be 420 x 220.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was already thinking of that Pliff, you may be right on the SOTW competitions becoming SOTM, with a poster design contes and we can always come up with some diffrent contests outside of just sigs.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

pliff said:


> I think SOTW should become SOTM.
> 
> Having it over and over again will result in people losing interest IMO.
> 
> ...


Very good point. I agree that not everything has to be 420 220. So far, we have the event poster contest. What if once in a while we do a photo manipulation contest. I've been thinking about setting it up, but never got around to it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think we should look at all kinds of stuff, Im always looking for a new challenge.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i think it should be SOTM and 1 poster design each month...and maybe a side thing for something else


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ive got an idea, a while ago me and my brother and a couple of friends used to play a game when we were baord on msn, where we would find a picture on google and then send it to eaach other via msn and have 5 mins to edit taht picture in anyway we could think of to make it more funny and then we;d vote for the funniest one, proberly doenst sound so fun but it was actually quite funny, so we could do a forum version of that maybe? and also i remmeber a while ago toez had a T-Shirt contest which was the best contest I ever took part in on this forum, i know the winner of that one got the T-Shirt deigned and stuffm but we could do like out own verison of it where we design like a hoody or T-Shirt and the winner gets some credits and bragging rights


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> ive got an idea, a while ago me and my brother and a couple of friends used to play a game when we were baord on msn, where we would find a picture on google and then send it to eaach other via msn and have 5 mins to edit taht picture in anyway we could think of to make it more funny and then we;d vote for the funniest one, proberly doenst sound so fun but it was actually quite funny, so we could do a forum version of that maybe? and also i remmeber a while ago toez had a T-Shirt contest which was the best contest I ever took part in on this forum, i know the winner of that one got the T-Shirt deigned and stuffm but we could do like out own verison of it where we design like a hoody or T-Shirt and the winner gets some credits and bragging rights


Excellent ideas Eric. That's kind of what I had in mind as far as the photo manipulation idea went. And as for the t-shirt design, that is also an excellent idea. Maybe we could do a contest where we do an mmaf tshirt design contest, and the winner would have their design maybe even sold in the store....it's a long shot, but I dream lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Excellent ideas Eric. That's kind of what I had in mind as far as the photo manipulation idea went. And as for the t-shirt design, that is also an excellent idea. Maybe we could do a contest where we do an mmaf tshirt design contest, and the winner would have their design maybe even sold in the store....it's a long shot, but I dream lol.


we have an MMAF store? lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> we have an MMAF store? lol


There it is lol.


http://www.cafepress.com/mmaforum


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> There it is lol.
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/mmaforum


i had no idea we had one of those lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like your thinking Eric, I definatly think we need to make more GFX contests and less all about sigs, I think the phot manipulation contests are a great idea and actually me and M_D were discussing it yesterday.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah i think thers some good ideas in this thread which will be alot of fun


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im hoping we can continue some of the great stuff we've done in the past and come up with some new stuff to break up some of the monotony.


----------

